

GitHub - Major Service Outage - dallagi
https://status.github.com/messages#

======
samatman
I would very much like to see a revival of this project:

[https://code.google.com/p/gittorrent/](https://code.google.com/p/gittorrent/)

For a variety of reasons.

------
colinbartlett
Seems to be one of the most severe Github service interruptions I've ever
encountered. I can't even pull up the unauthenticated home page. I can't push,
can't pull, can't do anything.

------
AdrianRossouw
The D in github stands for decentralised.

~~~
darkstar999
But there is no D in github.

...oh.

------
leeoniya
just out of curiosity, does anyone find these HN postings useful?

wouldn't your critical shit break long before you go read about it on HN?
otherwise, why not just rely on their human-friendly status pages that get
served if such a thing occurs?

i don't understand why this is on the front page, since it's _not_ an
infrequent occurrence.

~~~
toufka
Also the posting comments become a 'place' to put suggestions, alternatives,
and other measures to deal with the issue.

~~~
leeoniya
this is valid, though for stuff that occurs so frequently there should just be
a sticky that can accumulate suggestions, not a clean slate submission for
every time it happens.

------
evv
Major bummer when all of those open source projects go offline.. Does anybody
do a mirror of github, either http or git-only?

~~~
equalarrow
Github's awesome, but yah, that's the downside of having one place that hosts
so much code. Having some outage or disruption is feeling like a bi-weekly
event..

~~~
zacharydanger
"bi-weekly"... Do you mean twice a week or fortnightly?

~~~
lutusp
I thought that ambiguity of meaning only applied to "bi-monthly", but a quick
search shows I was wrong.

------
NewsFlash
19:37 UTC - We are currently recovering from a database failure and have
successfully failed over to a backup server.

~~~
harrytuttle
A successful failure event probably should go unnoticed :)

------
joeblau
I think someone should write a tutorial about how to continue working while
Github goes down. If you're trying to deploy from a master branch on GitHub,
this could be an issue, but if you're just trying to share projects between
peers, this should be a that big of a deal right?

~~~
earless1
We found out the hard way that directly deploying from github might be a bad
idea. I wrote a little web service that receives notifications via hooks when
code is tagged and rehosts the tarballs in S3 for deployment. it's been rock
solid in production.

------
modarts
Well this isn't good. Our integration server runs an npm install which
includes a ton of dependencies that are github URLs. I guess tying our
integration/deployment step to github isn't such a good idea after all.

~~~
jerf
"Somebody" needs to write a git caching proxy. Google searching comes up with
a couple of attempts, neither looks production quality.

I'd suggest a rule of thumb where a build ought to be able to complete without
any resources that you don't control the uptime of. As the number of such
resources increases, the amount of time the build can not actually be built
will tend towards 100%. A git caching proxy would be great for that sort of
thing. A generic DVCS proxy would be even better.

------
netcraft
in other news, it must really suck to be github where your service being down
is front page HN news.

~~~
kintamanimatt
The outage itself isn't great, but on the flip side you know you've made it
when people give a shit about your downtime.

------
kken
19:23 UTC. kken synchs the initial commit for his new repository.

ooops?

------
danso
An hour after the 3D File announcement...cue unlikely/conspiratorial theories
now.

~~~
scott_karana
Not a bad guess, honestly. Pretty sure some past outages have been due to new
services (such as the new Search), either due to bugs or potential security
issues.

I'm not trying to blame Github though, they're awesome!

------
kenrick
Its back now

------
skierscott
I tried to git push; I kept getting 502 errors. I though, "Why isn't it
working?" I came here to confirm it was down.

~~~
daigoba66
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

